# wiring component speakers in parallel?



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

I've been told this can be done but can't think of how for the life of me...I have audiobahn abc600t's with crossovers that can push 140w RMS, and I have an audiobahn a6004t amp that pushes 75w x 4 at 4ohms, and 150w x 4 at 2ohms. I'm pretty sure that my speakers are 4ohm, and if I ran them in parallel they could be run at 2ohms, but how is that split up between the woofers and the tweeters? I've seen wiring for dual lug subs, and that looks bad enough...the wiring for this looks pretty scary in my head. I'm not a pro or anything, but I'd like to think I know a little bit about car audio. somebody help me out...PLEASE!


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (zackforbing)*

i really dont have a clue when it comes to electrical, but if you ran them in parallel then you wouldnt have left and right youd have one or the other, might not matter to you but youd be missing out on things, plus some songs start off on either the right or left so you wouldnt have any sound for a little while


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (matty_1425)*

well, that's weird...I've never heard of that. is there a way to get the speakers to run at 2ohms any other way? I'd really like these to be running at high power...


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (zackforbing)*

How many pair of components do you have? Does this one 4-channel amp power any other speakers? But generally, if you want your amp to supply 150W X 4 and just to your components, you would need 8 pair of components (2 pair on each of the 4 channels). Or you could bridge the amp to two channel mode (if it allows) and in theory, it should put out 150W X 2 into 4 ohms and power one pair of component speakers. If you have 4 pairs of components (with an impedence of 4 ohms), there is no way to use all four channels and have it supply 150W to each speaker.


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (vedubau)*

well okay, I have two sets of 4 speakers, that is, two sets of two mids and two tweeters. eight speakers altogether. is that what you mean by two per channel?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (zackforbing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zackforbing* »_well okay, I have two sets of 4 speakers, that is, two sets of two mids and two tweeters. eight speakers altogether. is that what you mean by two per channel?


I assume these have passive crossovers as well? If they do, then 2 pair of component sets consisting of 4 woofers, 4 tweeters & 4 crossovers will not beable to be wired up for a 2 ohm load on all four channels of the amp. The only exception to this is if you chuck the passive crossover network, using active crossovers (either external or if available, internal to the amp) and wire two tweeters in parallel to two of the channels and two woofers to each of the remaining channels. This may net you a 2-ohm load, but since tweeters do not require much power, they will never see 150W and you will not have fader capability between the front and back. Now, if you wire all your speakers to two of the channels and power sub(s) or some other speakers with the other two channels, you could get the 150W out of the two channels used on the components.


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (vedubau)*

well poop. I guess 75w x 4 isn't TOO bad...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: wiring component speakers in parallel? (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_
I assume these have passive crossovers as well? If they do, then 2 pair of component sets consisting of 4 woofers, 4 tweeters & 4 crossovers will not beable to be wired up for a 2 ohm load on all four channels of the amp. The only exception to this is if you chuck the passive crossover network, using active crossovers (either external or if available, internal to the amp) and wire two tweeters in parallel to two of the channels and two woofers to each of the remaining channels. This may net you a 2-ohm load, but since tweeters do not require much power, they will never see 150W and you will not have fader capability between the front and back. Now, if you wire all your speakers to two of the channels and power sub(s) or some other speakers with the other two channels, you could get the 150W out of the two channels used on the components.


Not to mention that Tweeters are usally 6 to 8 ohms most of the time.


----------

